# Titanium Spring for DHX RC4



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm toying with the idea of replacing my steel spring for a titanium one. I have a DHX RC4 on a 2010 Yeti 303 RDH and the specs are 3.25x450 for the spring. If I was to do it, I would most likely keep the rate at 450 lb/in. I have read about the problems with rubbing and other issues so would most likely go with the RCS built for the DHX to avoid them. The same spring is not made in titanium as far as I know (goes from 3" to 3.5"). Have people made this upgrade? What have you used? Does anyone know if the 3.25" going to be available? Is it really worth it to do so (awful expensive to save around half a pound)? Besides weight, what benefits are there for going titanium?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

That bike uses a 9.5x3" shock

So get the 3" spring * NOT the 3.5"*


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Iggz said:


> That bike uses a 9.5x3" shock
> 
> So get the 3" spring * NOT the 3.5"*


Thanks for the reply. I am confused then because printed on the spring is 3.25x450?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

All the means is the spring can compress 3.25" without binding hard but yeah man, pop on that 3" Ti and start gettin nasty with the Ti style points


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Okay that's kind of what I thought but just wanted to be positive about it. There's got to be more than just the slight weight and "bling" of Ti though. Right now it's just an idea but I'm looking for feedback.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Well besides the obvious bling and weight savings.......... It totally makes you go faster :thumbsup:


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> There's got to be more than just the slight weight and "bling" of Ti though.


Nope, that's it. And when other people start chiming in that when they went ti their rear felt so much more supple and smooth, small bump compliance when way up, my shock was softer, blah blah blah just remember it's all BS. There's 2 things they're feeling when they go ti; 
1: A spring that is most likely closer to it's actual printed weight. Meaning, steel springs tolerances can be something like 10% off in either direction to actual printed weight. So a 300lbs steel spring can be anywhere between 270lbs and 330lbs... Ti springs are manufactured to much better tolerances so you're getting a lot closer to printed weight. I think it's like 3% in either direction with Ti (could be off on this). This is probably what people are physically feeling when they switch to Ti.
2: Placebo. Someone just dropped a lot of coin on their bike. They'll try hard to "feel" an improvement for that kinda money.

I've put a Ti spring on my last 2 bikes, and plan on doing the same on the new one once I get the rate dialed in. Why? For weight and bling. No other reason than a 1/2lbs and it being a nice cherry to throw on top of an awesome bike.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

A steel spring will evntually "wear out". You're actually suposed to replace your spring once every year (haha, like anyone do that). Ti springs lasts much longer, I've heard 5 times as long.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

Same spring rate here

Went from Bland - to Bling! with a Ti spring


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

The shock on your bike is a 9.5" X 3.0". (overall length x shock travel)

Springs are identifed by their spring rate and stroke length. A 3.5"x 450lb spring has a stroke length of 3.5" and a spring rate of 450lbs.

When choosing a spring for your shock you need to have a stroke of at least 3.0" or greater to get full travel, but still need to make sure that the total length of the spring will fit on your shock. The easiest way to determine if a shock is compatible is to measure the length between your spring retainers when your threaded retainer is turned to its maximum distance from the top retainer. Compare this to the overall length of the spring (most manufactures will list this as "free length" in their specs for the spring). In my experience though a 3.25" or a 3.5" stroke will easily fit on a 3" shock.

I purchased my Nuke Proof Ti spring from CRC, which is also designed for the DHX. They are cheaper than the RCS or Renton springs, and it onlly took about 5 days for delivery.

Nuke Proof has all the specs and dimensions for their Ti springs on their website:
Nuke Proof Shockwave Ti Springs

There is no huge advantage to upgrading with a Ti spring, but it is one of the easiest ways to shave a big chunk of weight. Ti candy is just as much about bling as performance though, so if you can afford it go ahead and grab one to pimp your ride!


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

charvey9 said:


> The shock on your bike is a 9.5" X 3.0". (overall length x shock travel)
> 
> Springs are identifed by their spring rate and stroke length. A 3.5"x 450lb spring has a stroke length of 3.5" and a spring rate of 450lbs.
> 
> ...


Lets see a better picture of that Bronco!


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

motobutane said:


> Lets see a better picture of that Bronco!


Here you go!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

staikeinthahood said:


> A steel spring will evntually "wear out". You're actually suposed to replace your spring once every year (haha, like anyone do that). Ti springs lasts much longer, I've heard 5 times as long.


You are correct that things will wear out. The endurance limit of titanium is greater than steel so basically it handles a cyclic load (where fatigue becomes a problem) better than steel. I haven't gone through and analyzed this particular spring but an "infinite" life is generally accepted to be about 10^6 cycles. Again, I haven't analyzed my spring vs. a titanium one so I can't tell you the approximate number of cycles to failure but I probably won't be approaching a fatigue failure or "wearing out" my steel spring any time soon.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Okay I think I am going to get one. I am thinking of picking up an RCS DHX spring but am currently deciding between the 400 and 450 lb springs. My current spring rate is 450 lb/in but the air pressure is the lowest acceptable (I think around 150 psi but could be wrong). If I was to go with the 400 lb spring, how many equivalent pounds can be added with more pressure in the DHX?


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet Bronco charvey!!! I have to chime in on this one. I ran my AS-X for 2 years with a steel spring, then put a Diverse Ti on the bike. It was a little lighter, but the biggest improvement for me was how lively and and quick reacting it was. Thought it may have been mental, switched back to the steel and it felt like a stinkbug by comparison. Immediately noticeable and can't wait to get one for my new SX Trail2. Needless to say I feel it is superior to the steel even if it weighed the same i would still get the Ti, the feel and control was and is immediately noticeable to me. I am sure some riders may be less in tune with their bikes but really can't imagine any reasonably serious rider NOT noticing the difference. Sadly, I just noticed Diverse no longer is making springs alone, anyone try Renton, RCS??


----------



## christineliao (Dec 27, 2011)

I saw that Fox will print the spring lbs according their system. Thus some people will be confused as changing other brand spring into Fox shock.
There is a link sharing to you guys. Hope it is help for you.
» Shock Details - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you want buy ti spring, I will suggest you Spring Time. I bought one and feel great.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

check this:

RCS 3.0" Titanium Springs | WholesaleMX

on the popup you can search for "foxdhx" this ist the right outer and inner diameter for the rc4 shock!


----------

